#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailand, Asia & the rest of the World Questions & Answers Forum >  >  Road trip to chantaburi

## beerlaodrinker

I'm off on a roadie tomorrow going to drive from vientiane to ko chang and have a gander at chantaburi ( never been) been to ko chang but that was years ago. Any suggestions on what to do to amuse the kids ? In both places? It's school holidays for them so we have about 10 days

----------


## Dillinger

Isnt that about 1000km? 

And your first stop is in Chantaburi?

Theres fock all in Chantaburi that i know of

----------


## VocalNeal

> Any suggestions on what to do to amuse the kids ?


Play spot the Nigerian gem dealers? But I don't think there is an I-Spy book?

Beaches are OK.

----------


## aging one

Mate it is pissing down on Chang,  has been and will be having heavy rains for the next week or so.  Rainy place indeed.

----------


## Luigi

Which route will you take?

Down Route 2 until past Khorat and then cut through Khao Yai?

----------


## Dillinger

> Any suggestions on what to do to amuse the kids ?


2000kms of aqua-planing  should be enough fun for any kid :Smile:

----------


## VocalNeal

With children. Maybe overnight in Buriram.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Which route will you take?
> 
> Down Route 2 until past Khorat and then cut through Khao Yai?


that's the way we went last time. All good roads

----------


## beerlaodrinker

We will bugger of this afternon stay overnight in udon then get an early start tomorrow. It's also raining here but weather on chang looks OK on the weekend. The plan.is to stop wherever we feel like a rest

----------


## baldrick

> Maybe overnight in Buriram.


if you try and go through burriram it will take you a day

wang nam keow at the top of the range - turn east and go in - many resorts

----------


## Pragmatic

> Theres fock all in Chantaburi that i know of


We always by-pass it on the way to Cha Lao beach.

----------


## Iceman123

Koh Chang is a good choice.
Bugger the fancy resorts and book yourself into Paddy's Palms in Whitesands.

Try and get the executive suite if available - very cheap and good value.

Once you have done the touristy thing during the day there are lots of not bad restaurants and bars for amusement all within staggering distance.

Reminds me of Thailand 20 years ago. Well worth the trip enjoy!

----------


## nidhogg

This place:

Kung Krabaen Bay Nature Centre ? I am in Thailand

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> This place:
> 
> Kung Krabaen Bay Nature Centre ? I am in Thailand


that sounds like something the nippers would like

----------


## Bogon

Bogon Tip #578

The don't sell beer on the ferry over.

If you stop about 30 metres from where you purchase the tickets for the ferry, you will see a small mum and pop shop on the left that will supply you with grog that you can sip on the ride over.

----------


## Dillinger

^ If you get the weather after going through Pattaya, take the kids to Ramayana water park. By far the best in Thailand. Nong nooch has a fantastic elephant show if you havent seen that before.

I think there was a dolphin or seal world in Chantaburi

----------


## Dillinger

> grog that you can sip


This guy doesn't sip beer mate, that or he's extremely large boned :Smile:

----------


## Bogon

Probably a bit wet for elephant trecking, so get a place with a decent pool mate.

Stayed at Kacha Resort last month. have 2 decent pools beachside and hiilside.

On whitesands...Koh Chang Kacha Resort & Spa ?????? ??? ??????? ????? ??? ????????

----------


## Bogon

> This guy doesn't sip beer mate, that or he's extremely large boned


Out of greenage

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Bogon Tip #578
> 
> The don't sell beer on the ferry over.
> 
> If you stop about 30 metres from where you purchase the tickets for the ferry, you will see a small mum and pop shop on the left that will supply you with grog that you can sip on the ride over.


They sold me a few beers the last time but that was 7 or 8 years ago. Thanks for the heads up

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Originally Posted by Bogon
> 
> grog that you can sip
> 
> 
> This guy doesn't sip beer mate, that or he's extremely large boned


sipping beers a waste of time dill. :Smile:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

After a quick stop in udon to give the shit pumps some KFC we continued on to khon kean. Got here at 8. Less driving tomorrow. What a joy it is to drive on nice dual carriage highways in Thailand.  Wow. I can drive un interrupted in a straight line for hours. Cant do that in Lao do many ignorant fuckers and shit roads.. booked into a gaff called I hotel in khon kean. Nice enough and on the highway.  Of course a full trip report will follow on completion of this roadie. Moobs  N all

----------


## Dillinger

Woohoo

Try and stall up north for a while. I will be in pattaya at the weekend

----------


## justme2017

> Koh Chang is a good choice.
> Bugger the fancy resorts and book yourself into Paddy's Palms in Whitesands.
> 
> Try and get the executive suite if available - very cheap and good value.
> 
> Once you have done the touristy thing during the day there are lots of not bad restaurants and bars for amusement all within staggering distance.
> 
> Reminds me of Thailand 20 years ago. Well worth the trip enjoy!


Wrong time for Koh Chang. It is the rainiest place in all of Thailand.

----------


## bobo746

> wang nam keow at the top of the range


We've got a house at the bottom of the range nice quiet spot.

----------


## Dillinger

> Wrong time for Koh Chang. It is the rainiest place in all of Thailand.


Nope.... The wettest places in Thailand are on the Andaman side

Ranong has an 8 month rainy season

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Left khon kean at 6 this morning. I'm now on 1oo kicks from chantaburi holed up in a coffee shop as it's passing rain to hard to see the road. Bugger. How did I get talked into this?

----------


## BaitongBoy

Luck with it BLD...Stay safe...

----------


## Norton

> Bugger. How did I get talked into this?


Seemed like a great idea sittin nice and dry at home.  :Smile:

----------


## Iceman123

> Originally Posted by Iceman123
> 
> 
> Koh Chang is a good choice.
> Bugger the fancy resorts and book yourself into Paddy's Palms in Whitesands.
> 
> Try and get the executive suite if available - very cheap and good value.
> 
> Once you have done the touristy thing during the day there are lots of not bad restaurants and bars for amusement all within staggering distance.
> ...


Don't worry, he's not made of sugar.
 :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

How you getting on BLD?

How long you on elephant island for?

----------


## beerlaodrinker

It's all good dill.had a night in chantaburi town. Very nice now in a place that I thought was chaolao beach but was 10 kms short of it. Booked it on agoda without doing the research. It's a shit hole.  As is chaolao beach.  Another early start tomorrow to get to the ferry to ko kut  booked 2 nights there. I plan on being a decadent barsteward  and will probably swagger around as if I own the place. After that it's 2 or 3 nights in ko chang. Followed by a 1000 klick roadie back to lao. Damn. What the fuk was I thinking of? . Me and the wife never heard of airplanes?

----------


## Topper

> Damn. What the fuk was I thinking of? . Me and the wife never heard of airplanes?


LOL! Where are you staying on Koh Kood?

----------


## Immigrunt

delete, too late

----------


## aging one

> I plan on being a decadent barsteward and will probably swagger around as if I own the place.


Good luck mate. You will be happy on White Sands Koh Chang....  :Smile: Rain or shine.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Originally Posted by beerlaodrinker
> 
> Damn. What the fuk was I thinking of? . Me and the wife never heard of airplanes?
> 
> 
> LOL! Where are you staying on Koh Kood?


we are staying at ao prau resort. Waiting for the ferry now
. And yes. It's raining

----------


## BaitongBoy

Well, it's raining here too, in the Republic of Western Canada...Much appreciated because it's now getting hot as fook here as summer approaches in the sunny Okanagan Valley...

Enjoy your trip...

----------


## aging one

It could clear. Here in BKK its clear and dry feeling for the first time in 2 weeks. Hope it clears up down there... :Smile:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Hopefully it will clear

----------


## Pragmatic

> It's a shit hole. As is chaolao beach.


 So you've done this journey before?

----------


## beerlaodrinker

The 


> Originally Posted by beerlaodrinker
> 
> It's a shit hole. As is chaolao beach.
> 
> 
>  So you've done this journey before?


I done it years ago minus the kids but didn't stop in chantaburi or the beaches around it. Wasn't overly impressed with chaolao beach.  Although it had more going on than the beach i stayed at Thought laem sing and kung- wiman were nicer. Did get to eat some good seafood though.

----------


## Pragmatic

^ 
We go regular to Chao Lao beach and yes it can be a little rough regarding rubbish. It all depends what part of the beach your resort is. Last year the resort we stayed at was fine but the adjacent beach was littered with squid hooks and general fisherman's items. Other times the resort was crap but the beach clean.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

I think if you just want to relax and eat seafood then it's OK.  Totally geared for the thai market.I can imagine it gets busy on weekends. The place we stayed had a pool and cottages on the beach as well as a pool. There's no way I would of swum in the beach there. Just to damn grubby . Maybe it's cleaner at a different time of year. Anyway got to ko kood now and will stay 2 nights. Then hit ko chang for 3 nights. Took iceman advice and got an apartment for 1550 a night at paddys palms booking your hire . Liked the look of the kacha that began recommend3d but they wanted 1600 baht  for a foldout bed on top of the 1700 room rate.

----------


## Phuketrichard

.... Liked the look of the kacha that began recommended but they wanted 1600 baht  for a foldout bed on top of the 1700 room rate.
YIKES

just let them sleep inthe tub     LOL

Hows Koh Kood? i heard its very nice and friendly

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> .... Liked the look of the kacha that began recommended but they wanted 1600 baht  for a foldout bed on top of the 1700 room rate.
> YIKES
> 
> just let them sleep inthe tub     LOL
> 
> Hows Koh Kood? i heard its very nice and friendly


yeah. Nice place for sure. Locals are relaxed. Beaches are lovely. The resorts are all spread apart so you tend to just eat and drink where you stay. It's a bit to quiete for me. Was glad we went but wouldn't rush back there. Will throw up some pics when i get home

----------


## Loy Toy

What? No pictures?

Not much of a road trip thread mate or am missing something?

----------


## Bogon

Bogon Tip #485

In the evening, if you come out of Paddy's on the beach, turn left and there are a few places set up on the beach to chill out on.

There was one place that was decked out all in red with a Flipper band playing on the stage that were half decent.

Can't miss it.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Cheers mate. That bars called oldies or something like that

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> What? No pictures?
> 
> Not much of a road trip thread mate or am missing something?


The bit your missing is me finishing my roadie and downloading my pics to photobucket I'm still in ko chang

----------


## cyrille

Where did you stay on koh kood bld?

Any good?

----------


## beerlaodrinker

We stayed at au prau which is one of the last resorts on the south it was nice and not to expensive. We hired scooters for a day to go check out the other beaches and resorts. There are some amazing places that were quite expensive even in low season. Some beaches we couldn't access at all due to them being private

----------


## Phuketrichard

i thought there are NO private beaches in Thailand ( all are kings land) and all beaches have to grant public access.

----------


## Norton

Years ago wife and I spent several weekends at friends home in Chantaburi. Not a place to go on holiday imo. Further but better beaches in Trat. Generally beaches are poor until you get further south on either side of the gulf. East Trat. West Prachuap Khiri Khan.

----------


## Dillinger

^Thatll be the toilet bowl effect

----------


## TheMan

Theres' a really nice restaurant in Bang Bao called Buddha View mate. Probably more geared towards just you and the missus for a romantic meal rather than with the kids but it's out on the pier and they turn on lights under the water at night so you can see the fish swimming around. Come out of where you staying and turn left. It's probably a 20 -30 min drive.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

We were at bang bao yesterday and saw it but ejd3d up eating at a seafood restaurant  on the pier called chao lay. Wasn't romantic in the slightest but the seafood was great and my oldest bloke was fucking around with his chair and managed to get his elbow wedged in it for 20.minutes. pretty memorable.

----------


## Klondyke

In Chantaburi there is a museum of King Rama VII's widow, Rambai. She returned from England after the war, bringing the King's ashes, staying in Ch.

----------

